# Beza Annotationes?



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 19, 2019)

Are there major and minor Annotationes; or how did the two sets of annotationes originate such as done in the 1642 edition? Sample below. I.e the shorter marginal notes in the texts of the Scripture and then the major notes following. I think I knew this once, but, not clicking now.


----------



## Timotheos (Feb 20, 2019)

Is this in lieu of the White vs. Riddle exchanges of late?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 20, 2019)

I don't think so as I don't know what that is.


Timotheos said:


> Is this in lieu of the White vs. Riddle exchanges of late?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

